# Unter Freunden und trotzdem EINSAM



## Belgor (21. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute,
ich will euch mal an dem teilnehmen lassen, was mich in der heutigen Zeit echt nerft. Der Computer und das Internet sind ein Fluch und Segen zugleich. Man kann aus dem Internet viel wissenswertes lernen oder tief herabsinken und garnicht mehr ins Reale Leben finden. Das sehe ich an meinem Leben, das wie ich finde durch den Computer und das Internet zerstört wurde.

Es ist wie eine Sucht nach Drogen, die man einfach braucht um sich gut zu fühlen und seine Probleme zu vergessen. Hauptsache man denkt gerade nicht daran um lenkt sich ab. Ich habe bisher mein ganzes Leben vor dem PC gesessen und das passiert ohne das man es merkt. Seit ich 14 Jahre bin habe ich einen PC. Heute bin ich 25 und habe nichts gemacht aus meinem Leben. Das bin ich alles selber schuld werdet Ihr jetzt sagen aber versucht mal einen Drogenabhängigen sowas klarzumachen. Wenn Ihr euch in der selben Situation befindet, werdet Ihr auch nichts merken. 

Man merkt erst das man süchtig ist, wenn es zu spät ist. Ich habe nur einen Schulabschluss und keine Ausbildung und es ist zum größten Teil der PC und das Internet schuld. Als ich 14 war hatte ich Übergewicht und so habe ich mich sozusagen hinter dem PC versteckt, weil mich dort niemand ausgelacht hat. Auch bei z.B WoW ist es so, das man sofort von der Community aufgenommen wird und dort ist es egal wie man aussieht. Sowas ist ein echtes Problem heute. Ich hab immer alles herausgezögert wie "Ach das kann ich morgen oder nächte Woche usw noch erledigen" und man sitzt bis spät in der Nacht vor dem PC und vergisst seine Sorgen. Bei mir ist es schon fast zu spät oder schon zu spät, aber wenn ich nochmal von vorne Anfangen würde, dann würde bei mir kein PC mehr ins Haus kommen. 

Ich habe meine besten Jahre zuhause verbracht, wo ich normalerweise raus gehen sollte mit Freunden. Man bewegt sich heute ja auch kaum noch. Man trifft keine Leute mehr im realen Leben und man verblödet im Kopf. Man bekommt Angst vor fremden Leuten und sowas sollte nicht sein. Ich habe heute immer noch Übergewicht und gehe nie mal raus in ne Disco oder so, weil ich Angst vor den Menschen habe, alleine die Blicke auf mir, da bekomme ich Angst und Schweissausbrüche. Warum weiss ich nicht. Mein Computer steht mit mir morgens auf und geht Nachts erst aus wenn ich ins Bett gehe. Mansche verstehen das nicht und werden es auch nicht verstehen, wenn sie es nicht selber erlebt haben. 

Und ja Internet macht süchtig und ist demnach noch billig. Klar warum sollte ich ins Kino gehen, wenn man sich Filme aus dem Netz laden kann (OK iss illegal aber das stört viele nicht) Ich zahl z.B für WoW 13€ im Monat .. was billigeres gibt es doch garnicht. Wenn man jedes Wochenende in die Disco geht kostet es das 3 oder 4 fache. Zuhause ist es gemütlich und da fühlt man sich wohl, warum sollte ich raus gehen. Ich habe meine Freunde online und kann immer mit denen Chatten .. warum sollte ich raus gehen um Leute kennen zu lernen? Der Mensch ist in den letzten 10 Jahren gemütlich geworden und einsam. Besonders wenn man weiss das man anders ist (Übergewicht, Brillenträgerusw) fühlt man sich online viel wohler. Da geht jeder direkt auf den anderen zu. Man fühlt sich akzeptiert und auch glücklicher. 

Dabei vereinsamt man vielmehr. Ich bin immer noch süchtig und schreibe das hier nun, weil ich lieber was aus meinem Leben machen würde. Ich hab mir mein Leben versaut. Hab die Schule abgebrochen um naja meinem Hobby nachzugehen. Ok habe meinen Abschluss nachgemacht aber da war es schon zu spät.



EDIT 19:26
Nachdem ich viele Antworten hier gelesen habe, bin ich einerseits erstaunt und erschrocken. Klar habe ich mit 14 Jahren voll den Durchblick und weiss das der PC süchtig macht usw ... woher soll man das mit 14,15,16 wissen, wenn man nichts anderes kennt. Ich hab schonmal fast nen Jahr nichts gemacht mit PC und CO und hab die meiste Zeit vorm TV gehangen. Ist nicht so das ich mir keine Gedanken mache über die Situation. Aber sag mir mal Alternativen ? Viele gibt es heute nicht. Wenn man keine Freunde und keine Kohle hat, wie soll man dann was ändern ? Mansche von euch kotzen mich mehr an als ich mich selber. Schreiben was von "Wer Arbeit will der findet auch welche" dem könnte ich direkt eine reindonnern. Klar bin ich es selber Schuld und ich bin ja sooo süchtig. MIMIMIMIMI ist das für euch wenn Ihr das lest aber für mich ist es Realität. Ich habe ja geschrieben das die Leute es nicht beurteilen können, wenn sie nicht mal in derselben Situation waren. Ich kann mir auch net vorstellen wie es für nen Heroinabhängigen ist wenn er sein Zeug nicht bekommt. Und wenn man das nicht weiss dann klugscheisse ich nicht rum.

Belgor


----------



## ApoY2k (21. Januar 2008)

Pech gehabt... Wer nicht vorher nachdenken kann, muss mit den Konsequenzen für sein Handeln leben können.
Daran ist weder der PC, noch irgendein Spiel schuld. Einzig und allein die eigene Schwäche, nicht zu handeln.


----------



## -Josh- (21. Januar 2008)

Belgor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich will euch mal an dem teilnehmen lassen, was mich in der heutigen Zeit echt nerft. Der Computer und das Internet sind ein Fluch und Segen zugleich. Man kann aus dem Internet viel wissenswertes lernen oder tief herabsinken und garnicht mehr ins Reale Leben finden. Das sehe ich an meinem Leben, das wie ich finde durch den Computer und das Internet zerstört wurde. Es ist wie eine Sucht nach Drogen, die man einfach braucht um sich gut zu fühlen und seine Probleme zu vergessen. Hauptsache man denkt gerade nicht daran um lenkt sich ab. Ich habe bisher mein ganzes Leben vor dem PC gesessen und das passiert ohne das man es merkt. Seit ich 14 Jahre bin habe ich einen PC. Heute bin ich 25 und habe nichts gemacht aus meinem Leben. Das bin ich alles selber schuld werdet Ihr jetzt sagen aber versucht mal einen Drogenabhängigen sowas klarzumachen. Wenn Ihr euch in der selben Situation befindet, werdet Ihr auch nichts merken. Man merkt erst das man süchtig ist, wenn es zu spät ist. Ich habe nur einen Schulabschluss und keine Ausbildung und es ist zum größten Teil der PC und das Internet schuld. Als ich 14 war hatte ich Übergewicht und so habe ich mich sozusagen hinter dem PC versteckt, weil mich dort niemand ausgelacht hat. Auch bei z.B WoW ist es so, das man sofort von der Community aufgenommen wird und dort ist es egal wie man aussieht. Sowas ist ein echtes Problem heute. Ich hab immer alles herausgezögert wie "Ach das kann ich morgen oder nächte Woche usw noch erledigen" und man sitzt bis spät in der Nacht vor dem PC und vergisst seine Sorgen. Bei mir ist es schon fast zu spät oder schon zu spät, aber wenn ich nochmal von vorne Anfangen würde, dann würde bei mir kein PC mehr ins Haus kommen. Ich habe meine besten Jahre zuhause verbracht, wo ich normalerweise raus gehen sollte mit Freunden. Man bewegt sich heute ja auch kaum noch. Man trifft keine Leute mehr im realen Leben und man verblödet im Kopf. Man bekommt Angst vor fremden Leuten und sowas sollte nicht sein. Ich habe heute immer noch Übergewicht und gehe nie mal raus in ne Disco oder so, weil ich Angst vor den Menschen habe, alleine die Blicke auf mir, da bekomme ich Angst und Schweissausbrüche. Warum weiss ich nicht. Mein Computer steht mit mir morgens auf und geht Nachts erst aus wenn ich ins Bett gehe. Mansche verstehen das nicht und werden es auch nicht verstehen, wenn sie es nicht selber erlebt haben. Und ja Internet macht süchtig und ist demnach noch billig. Klar warum sollte ich ins Kino gehen, wenn man sich Filme aus dem Netz laden kann (OK iss illegal aber das stört viele nicht) Ich zahl z.B für WoW 13€ im Monat .. was billigeres gibt es doch garnicht. Wenn man jedes Wochenende in die Disco geht kostet es das 3 oder 4 fache. Zuhause ist es gemütlich und da fühlt man sich wohl, warum sollte ich raus gehen. Ich habe meine Freunde online und kann immer mit denen Chatten .. warum sollte ich raus gehen um Leute kennen zu lernen? Der Mensch ist in den letzten 10 Jahren gemütlich geworden und einsam. Besonders wenn man weiss das man anders ist (Übergewicht, Brillenträgerusw) fühlt man sich online viel wohler. Da geht jeder direkt auf den anderen zu. Man fühlt sich akzeptiert und auch glücklicher. Dabei vereinsamt man vielmehr. Ich bin immer noch süchtig und schreibe das hier nun, weil ich lieber was aus meinem Leben machen würde. Ich hab mir mein Leben versaut. Hab die Schule abgebrochen um naja meinem Hobby nachzugehen. Ok habe meinen Abschluss nachgemacht aber da war es schon zu spät.
> Belgor



Sehr Bemitleidenswert, aber da können wir auch nichts dran ändern =/  Es gibt Suchtkliniken die sich genau auf die Computersucht richten, vll könntest du da mal vorbeischauen/erkundigen ...

Du fragst dich wieso der Mensch raus soll? Wieso er Freunde im RL treffen soll??
- Ganz einfach, weil es Spaß macht ! Das Leben hat soviel mehr zu bieten als nur den PC! Sicher, der Pc ist auch gut, aber man darf sein Leben davon nicht so dermaßen beeinträchtigen lassen !!

PS: Höffe dir wird geholfen und du findest den Weg in dein Leben zurück!

MFG  JTFroxx


----------



## Turican (21. Januar 2008)

Es ist keine Sucht,Du machst einfach dass was Dich am meisten interessiert.

Der normale Bürger der 9 Std arbeitet und dann mit ner Bierflasche vorm TV sitzt,hat mehr aus dem Leben gemacht...ich denke nicht.


----------



## ApoY2k (21. Januar 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Der normale Bürger der 9 Std arbeitet und dann mit ner Bierflasche vorm TV sitzt,hat mehr aus dem Leben gemacht...ich denke nicht.


Dem muss ich auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch zustimmen!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Januar 2008)

Ich habe niemals soche hilferufe gebraucht um zu wissen was wirklich wichtig ist im
Leben und das ist nicht der Computer. Ich habe einen Schnitt von 1,8 Auf der
Beruffachschule und eine Ausbildung und zocke dennoch jeden Tag mehrere Stunden. 
Ich habe Freunde auch im RL und mit denen habe ich auch Kontakt, nicht nur übers 
Internet. Deine Geschichte kann Mahnmal für andere sein aber das bezweifle ich dass 
jemand ernst nimmt. Mann muss mal in die Zukunft sehen und sich klare Ziele setzten, 
und wenn diese was mit deinem Rechner zu tun haben hast du ein Problem.

Ich respektiere das dass du das hier schreibst, ist nicht leicht.

*aufdieSchulterKlopf*

Ach ja ich hab auch übergewicht trink einfach nur Wasser und Esse keine Süßigkeiten,
nicht nach 6:00 Uhr Abends Essen egal welcher art dann geht das vonn alleine runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hoffe du hörst dir nicht Eisregen an die haben nämlich den Rat für dich:

   " Lass den Kopf nicht hängen, häng dich lieber selber auf"

MfG Schadoweye


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Januar 2008)

Ich muss den anderen zustimmen wer Alkohol trinkt und Raucht, mit seinen Freunden einen
drauf macht, das sind noch viel schlimmere. Ausserdem kannst du deine Sucht selber Therapieren:

Lösche WoW und zocke keine Browsergames, beides kann fesseln.

Lese Bücher und sammel "geliehenes Wissen" wie ich es dadurch in Mengen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe du schaffst das....


----------



## Kawock (21. Januar 2008)

Ich habs mir nicht ganz durchgelesen, ich finds schwierig ohne Absätze.

Aber jede Sucht entsteht nur, wenn man sie auch zulässt. Also... fazit ? Selbst Schuld.

Ich hoche auch schon seitdem ich... hmm... 13 bin vorm PC... Counter Strike 1.5 -> Battlefield 1942 -> Desert Combat -> Call of Duty -> World of Warcraft. Manche werden jetzt sagen... potentieller Amokläufer... hmm... korrekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein. Ich hatte irgendwann einen Punkt wo ich es nicht gemerkt hab, wäre ich die eine Nacht nicht um 3.00 (nicht 15h, sondern 3h) zu nem Kumpel gegangen, hätte ich wohl den Anschluß verloren. Naja... 

Also meine Meinung: Selbstschuld
Selbstfindung und Selbstkontrolle ist die devise.



ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ach ja ich hab auch übergewicht trink einfach nur Wasser und Esse keine Süßigkeiten,
> nicht nach 6:00 Uhr Abends Essen egal welcher art dann geht das vonn alleine runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Klugscheißmodus on* 
Es ist egal, wann du ist. Wenn du über deine KJ kommst, wirst du halt fett, sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Nein, ich hab auch übergewicht. Heute Musterung, kann kein Fallschirmspringer werden. *heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Klugscheißmodus off*


(Rechtsschreibfehler dienen zur belustigung der Community!)


----------



## Lomiraan (21. Januar 2008)

Ich meine, es ist echt was wahres dahinter!
NIcht jeder der WoW spiel ist automatisch süchtig, aber ich bin mir sicher, das jeder süchtig werden kann.Hab ich auch gemerkt.Wenn man zu viel spielt, will man gar nicht mehr aus dem virtuellen-Schlund...

Aber wenn man einfach weniger spielt, dann bekommt man das eig. schon ganz gut in den Griff!
Sowas sollte allen ein Beispiel sein, lieber mal den raid sausen zu lassen, und sich mit seinen echten Freunden zu treffen, auch wenn man dann nicht mehr High-End equippet ist =)


----------



## wheppu (21. Januar 2008)

Ich will dir nicht vor den Bug stossen! :-) Es tut mir schon ein bisschen Leid, wie du jetzt dastehst. Aber nicht allzuviel. 
Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, bist du für die Konsequenzen aus deinem Leben selber schuld. Ich nehme an, dass du nicht erst seit gestern weisst, dass du süchtig bist. Da hättest du zwingend die Notbremse ziehen müssen.
Und bitte sag nicht, dass Übergewicht im Ausgang ein Problem ist. Ich habe mehrere rundlichere Kollegen und die meisten kommen jedes Mal mit am Abend. Kommen mit ins Kino, Party usw.
It's a matter of self-confidence.

ich denke jetzt auch pauschal, dass dir dieser Post keine nützlichen Antworten liefert auf dein Problem. Weil du nicht versuchst deine Schuld zu erklären, noch Ansätze bringst etwas zu verbessern. Auch soll ein Internetforum über ein Onlinespiel nicht die richtige Basis für eine, für dich, gewinnbringende Diskussion sein. Und wenn doch, hättest du die Sache anders angehen müssen.

Und sag mir bitte nicht, dasses mit 25 dein Leben fertig ist. Diese Aussage würde ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Sorry, dass von mir nicht das kommt, was du dir eventuell erwartet hast. Aber du suhlst dich im Selbstmitleid und das bringt dich nicht weiter.

Gruss Wheppu


----------



## Casionara (21. Januar 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt8Q7Fsa_Vs&...feature=related


----------



## Erihpas (21. Januar 2008)

Naja... die Lage kenne ich... nur die Umstände waren anders...
War auch "kurz" vorm Absturz... Schule vernachlässigt, Freundin an 2te Stelle gestellt und vieles mehr bis meine Freundin mich daraus gezogen hat...
Nun Spiele ich ab und an abends mit ihr Zusammen...Raids sind nicht mehr drin und Ich Studiere relativ erfolgreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles eine Sache der Selbstkontrolle und auch der Hilfe in der Familie / Freunde


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Januar 2008)

Cool bei solchen Threads sind doch immer die Superklugen.

Der TE schreibt das er seid etwa 10 Jahren quasi zuchtmäßig zockt und was schreiben einige dazu:

Och Alter wo ist denn das Problem  hör doch einfach damit auf  oder lösch WOW oder ähnliches.

Ihr habt vom Thema Sucht aber wirklich gar kein plan oder ?

Zum TE

Was du tun musst ist dir klar werden was du willst.
Wenn du dein Leben so weiterführen willst,  dann ist das deine freie Entscheidung und du wirst mit den Nebeneffekten eben zurechtkommen müssen. 
Wie bereits oben erwähnt ist es auch nicht schlimmer, als den Abend im Feinripp auf der Couch vor der Glotze zu verbringen.

Nur wenn du dich ganz klar entschieden hast, etwas ändern zu wollen hast du eine Chance und dann auch nur mit psychologischer Hilfe. (ein letztes Mal im Internet Googeln :-))

Alles Gute   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Januar 2008)

Ich denke ein Link an Youtube hilft nicht viel und wenn wer meine Meinung übers Abnehmen 
kritisiert dann sag ich nur: Ich hab damit abgenommen.

Diese WeightWatchers und Kalorienzähler sind die reinste
Farce das kann ich euch sagen das ist nur zum Geld machen gut.


----------



## Turican (21. Januar 2008)

Freunde treffen...nicht jeder hat das Glück nette Leute kennen zu lernen.
War früher nur unterwegs,Disco usw usw Haufen Leute kennen gelernt aber nie es war nie jemand dabei mit dem ich gern Zeit verbringen möchte.
Menschen mit Herz und Seele trifft man nicht auf ner Disco oder in einem Cafe,die sitzen auch nur zuhaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Januar 2008)

Da muss ich zustimmen ca. 98% aller Menschen die du draussen triffst
sind 

a) Arschlöcher

b) Dessintressiert und nur mit eigenen Problemen beschäftigt

c) Hip-Hopper (ich hab nen Prob mit ihnen ja Verdammt!)

Als ich sagte lösch WoW dann meine ich das so. Zock etwas anderes 
bei dem es keine "Suchtgefahr" gibt. Tetris 3D gehört da noch dazu...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Januar 2008)

Oman iwo kenn ich das in gewissen Maße einige Sätz habe ich mir auch schon mal so gedacht und ich kann dir nur raten:

Zwing (!) dich was anderes zu machen und ja ich weiß das klingt viel leichter gesagt als es wirklich ist ! Ich wünsche dir auf diesem Weg bzw bei diesem Kampf Durchhaltevermögen und Glück.Bis du einmal von los kannst du aufatmen und kannst zum mindest bei einigen Dingen nochmal ganz von vorne beginnen.Wie immer es bei dir auch ausgehen mag ich wünsche dir viel Glück und Erfolg.

PSedanke immer:Nur was man aufgibt ist auch verloren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen The Holy Paladin


----------



## Saffer (21. Januar 2008)

Klar macht Pc/Internet süchtig aber es gibt auch Leute die Schach süchtig sind oder Workaholics es gibt eig. von allem eine Sucht so wie es von fast allem eine Phobie gibt. 

Ich selber hänge auch sehr viel vorm pc würd aber niemals sagen, dass es eine sucht ist, viel mehr ist es meine freizeit.
Eben ein Hobby wie Fußball, Lesen, Birefmarken sammeln. Das prob ist die Gesellschaft, die meint einem vorschreiben zu müssen was gut ist bzw schlecht.


----------



## FragL (21. Januar 2008)

Ich kann nicht immer ganz nachvollziehen wieso du diesen Beitrag in der Community bringst, wenn du dein Problem selbst noch nicht in den Griff bekommen hast. Kümmer dich doch erst am besten um solche Dinge, such z.B. eine Suchtberatung auf und versuch nicht (sry, das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint) bemitleidet zu werden. Du musst die Probleme direkt anpacken, sonst kann ja auch nichts Gescheites mehr daraus werden.

Allgemein zu Pc-/Internet-/WoW-Sucht kann ich nur soviel sagen:

Ich zocke mehrere Stunden täglich, je nachdem wie es mir halt in den Zeitplan passt. Komme im Spiel (WoW) und auch im RL gut voran. Bin frische 18 Jahre alt, habe einen großen Freundeskreis, gehe regelmäßig raus unter die Leute, treib viel Sport, führe eine meiner Meinung nach tolle Beziehung und stehe kurz vorm Abi mit einem Schnitt von 1.9.

Letztendlich muss mann doch sagen, dass sich Spiel und RL sehr gut miteinander vereinbaren lassen, man muss sozusagen nur die Balance bewahren. Wenn man sich aus dem echten Leben völlig zurückzieht, die Schule abbricht und der eigene Freundeskreis gegen 0 schrumpft hat man das selbst zu verantworten und kann dafür nicht den Computer als schwarzes Schaf hinstellen. Solche fälle heizen dann auch immer wieder Politdiskussionen an. Naja, vielleicht ist das auch gut so, ansonsten hätte Frontal 21 vermutlich gar nichts mehr zu berichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Schmeiss deinen Pc am besten aus dem Fenster oder hack wenigstens das Internetkabel durch und besorg dir erst dann ein neues, wenn du keine Gewissensbisse mehr hast. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück dabei!!!


----------



## Lomiraan (21. Januar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Als ich sagte lösch WoW dann meine ich das so. Zock etwas anderes
> bei dem es keine "Suchtgefahr" gibt. Tetris 3D gehört da noch dazu...



Also ich bin der Meinung das man von absolut allem süchtig werden kann.Gibt bestimmt auch welche die Tetris exzessiv spieln...


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Januar 2008)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung das man von absolut allem süchtig werden kann.Gibt bestimmt auch welche die Tetris exzessiv spieln...




recht haste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (21. Januar 2008)

hmm ... ein abschluss keine ausbildung

hast du einen job?

wenn nein würde ich kleine machen und sparen dann mal studieren oda so vielleicht wirds dann


----------



## Turican (21. Januar 2008)

Krank is für mich ein Mensch der raucht,was aber in der tollen Gesellschaft normal ist.


----------



## bny' (21. Januar 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Freunde treffen...nicht jeder hat das Glück nette Leute kennen zu lernen.
> War früher nur unterwegs,Disco usw usw Haufen Leute kennen gelernt aber nie es war nie jemand dabei mit dem ich gern Zeit verbringen möchte.
> Menschen mit Herz und Seele trifft man nicht auf ner Disco oder in einem Cafe,die sitzen auch nur zuhaus.
> 
> ...



Die sitzen nur Zuhause?
Jawoooooooooohl mein Freund. Mein Ratschlag, klingel doch einfach mal bei n' paar Leuten - vielleicht öffnet dir jemand mit Herz und Seele?!


----------



## tobimobi1111 (21. Januar 2008)

Nerft mit f gelesen und aufgehört zu lesen.


----------



## Bloodprinz (21. Januar 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Pech gehabt... Wer nicht vorher nachdenken kann, muss mit den Konsequenzen für sein Handeln leben können.
> Daran ist weder der PC, noch irgendein Spiel schuld. Einzig und allein die eigene Schwäche, nicht zu handeln.


 LEUTE KÖNNT IHR MAL AUFHÖREN IRGENTWEM DIE SCHULD ZU GEBEN DER MANN SCHÜTTELT SEINE WÜNSCHE UDN GEFÜHLE IM INTERNET AUS UND WAS BEKOMMT ER ALS ANTWORT?! FLAMEs ^^...


----------



## cazimir (21. Januar 2008)

Hast du dir schon mal überlegt dich mit den Leuten zu treffen mit denen du spielst? Bald ist Frühling, das lädt doch zu einer kleinen Grillrunde abends aufm Campingplatz ein.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist dein größtes Problem, dass du den direkten Kontakt mit Menschen als unangenehm empfindest. Ich bin zwar kein  Arzt oder Psychologe oder sonst ein Spezialist, aber versuch es doch mit einen Nebenjob, in den du nicht so viel Kontakt mit vielen unterschiedlichen Menschen hast. Irgend etwas geregeltes(Falls du sowas nicht schon hast).

Wenn du wirklich denkst dass es sich dabei um eine Sucht handelt, dann geh zu deinen Hausarzt, der kann dir weiterhelfen oder dich weiterleiten.


----------



## Tarsul (21. Januar 2008)

Bloodprinz schrieb:


> LEUTE KÖNNT IHR MAL AUFHÖREN IRGENTWEM DIE SCHULD ZU GEBEN DER MANN SCHÜTTELT SEINE WÜNSCHE UDN GEFÜHLE IM INTERNET AUS UND WAS BEKOMMT ER ALS ANTWORT?! FLAMEs ^^...



Es heißt "schüttet", Mr. CapsLock...

Wieso sollte auch nicht geflamed werden? Er ist nun mal selbst Schuld. Und wenn er soooo viele Probleme damit hat, sein Leben soooo schlimm ist, und dieser Post da wirklich ernst gemeint ist.... Dann würde ich mich mal an seriöse Institutionen wenden, die wirklich therapeutisch oder was weiß ich wie helfen, und nicht in einem WOW-Forum posten. So'n doofer Quatsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Januar 2008)

WoW an sich macht nicht süchtig, aber es ist ein katalysator... soziale Probleme hat glaub ich jeder ... manche stärker, manche schwächer. Doch die gesellschaft ist leider Ignorant, blind und dumm, meistens jedenfalls^^

ich hab auhc nicht so übermäßig viele Freunde, allerdings ein paar sehr gute. Ich spiel auch WoW, auch nicht wenig, aber so viel Kohle für Disco gehen usw hab ich auch net, 1-2 mal pro Woche, meistens eher selten, weil Freunde studieren und nicht immer da sind...

Disco gehe ich nicht, weil nicht mein Musikgeschmack und nicht meine Community. Angst vor Fremden hab ich dennoch nicht mehr als andere. Ich lebe eben etwas ruhiger. ^^ 

Dennoch gz zur Erkenntnis. Dieser Sucht, die eigentlich eine soziale Neurose ist, kann aber abgeholfen werden. Siehe frühere Posts (Suchtstellen, etc).

PS: Gildentreffen ist ne gute Idee. Haben wir auhc öfters gemacht. Man lacht miteinander und auch mal gern übereinander^^ Jeder hat macken und keiner is perfekt. Uund dort hat man ein gemeinsames Thema... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Pymonte


----------



## Bloodprinz (21. Januar 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB´s 
KEINER ABER AUCH WIRKLICH KEINER KANN SAGEN DAS WOW NCIHT SÜCHTIG MACHT !!!!!
IHR WOLLT ES NCIHT EINSEHEN!!!!!!!! WOW MACHT SÜCHTIG AUS ENDE SCHLUSS....
MANCHMAL MEHR MANCHMAL WENIGER ................
VERSTAN????


----------



## Skylla (21. Januar 2008)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele der Antworter hier augenscheinlich eine psychologische Ausbildung genossen haben, wenn sie hier in ein oder zwei Sätzen Diagnosen abgeben und durch pseudo-intellektuelle Statements beurteilen wollen, was eine Sucht ist. Allen sei ans Herz gelegt, sich - sofern es sie wirklich interessiert - mal mit diesem wirklich Ernst zu nehmenden Thema auseinander zu setzen.

Wenn ich mir die Antworten so durchlese, dann fällt mir zu den meisten folgender Satz ein:



> Dazu kommen noch die suchttypischen „Abwehrmechanismen“, welche man bei allen Süchten findet: Sie reichen von der Verleugnung  über die Projektion (das eigene Problem wird anderen „übergestülpt“) bis hin zur Rationalisierung (Erstellen geflunkelter Rechtfertigungen für das eigene Tun).


Quelle: Wikipedia - Internetsucht

Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Ich war selbst süchtig. Eine sogenannte "stoffliche Abhängigkeit". Ich weiß, dass man aus einer Sucht in 99% aller Fälle nur mit professioneller Hilfe heraus kommt. Ich habe es damals alleine geschafft. Woher ich aber die Kraft und Willensstärke genommen habe, weiß ich wirklich nicht.

Schlusswort an den Threadersteller: Der erste Schritt auf dem Weg aus der Sucht ist die Selbsterkenntnis. Und an diesem Punkt befindest du dich im Moment. Ganz am Anfang eines langen Weges. Aber das solltest du nicht zum Anlass nehmen, den Kopf wieder in den Sand zu stecken. 

Nimm professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch. Such dir einen guten Therapeuten; die Ärztekammer deiner Region kann sie dir benennen, so dass du nicht Gefahr läufst, auf einen selbsternannten Psychotherapeuten zu stoßen.  Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link weiter:

Deutsche Hauptstelle für Suchtfragen e.V.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute!


----------



## Mardoo (21. Januar 2008)

mimimimi ich bin so einsam mimimi ich hab keine freunde und kein geld und keinen job mimimi

wer arbeiten will kriegt auch nen job, und seis halt als kloputzer oder prostituierter...oder zuhälter, meine güte... lern erstma nen anständigen text zu schreiben und dann kriegste bestimmt nen job oder sowas ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Mardoo


----------



## Devilyn (21. Januar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich muss den anderen zustimmen wer Alkohol trinkt und Raucht, mit seinen Freunden einen
> drauf macht, das sind noch viel schlimmere.



What the..........

Wieso sind wir die Schlimmeren........
Weil wir (also ich und viele andere denke auch) nicht Ihr leben von soe einem nutzlosem ding wie WOW
abhängig machen?
Ich glaub auch, komm ma lieber raus und mach was damit du weissd das ihr die schlimmeren seid.......

So^^

Naja gestern n bericht gesehn über eine solche klinik........ob es was bringt oder nicht sei dahin gestellt^^
Und es ist nie zu spät was aus sich zu machen......wie hatten einen in der Berufsschule der war 28 und grade erst mit mir angefangen.............ergo nich rum whinen sondern arsch hoch und was machen^^

Meine rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten^^

ICH geh jetzt raus ZU DEN SCHLIMMEREN^^

MFG der Schlimmere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godo (21. Januar 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Es ist keine Sucht,Du machst einfach dass was Dich am meisten interessiert.
> 
> Der normale Bürger der 9 Std arbeitet und dann mit ner Bierflasche vorm TV sitzt,hat mehr aus dem Leben gemacht...ich denke nicht.



Bingo... Ich will hier ja nicht wieder eine "was ist der sinn des lebens" Diskussion anzetteln (leider im moment zu viel zu tun), aber eines sollte gesagt sein: Wenn du deine Zeit lieber mit WoW als mit "realen" Freunden o.ä. verbringst, dann heißt das nicht das du ein schlechter Mensch oder ein Versager bist, du hast einfach eine andere Art dein Puffer zwischen Geburt und Tod (weis leider nicht mehr wer diese Bezeichung hervorgebracht hat, finde sie aber ziemlich genial) zu verbringen. In diesem Sinne wären die meisten nunmal süchtig nach anderen Dingen wie Party, dem ständigen Streben nach Wissen oder einem gradlinigen alltag, wer deswegen jemand anderen diskriminiert sollte einfach mal versuchen seinen Horizont zu erweitern, schließlich ist alles relativ und keineswegs engstirnig zu betrachten...Mach ganz einfach das was dich glücklich macht, solange du niemandem damit wehtust brauchst du kein schlechtes gewissen zu haben. Ich hätte mir selbst gegenüber eins weil ich wüsste das ich nicht glücklich wäre als "wow suchti". Wenn du erkannt hast dass du genau das hast, dann hast du bereits den ersten schritt getan, jetzt heißt es nur noch Stärke beweisen und die inneren Dämonen bekämpfen, 
viel glück dabei


----------



## Bloodprinz (21. Januar 2008)

Tarsul schrieb:


> Es heißt "schüttet", Mr. CapsLock...
> 
> Wieso sollte auch nicht geflamed werden? Er ist nun mal selbst Schuld. Und wenn er soooo viele Probleme damit hat, sein Leben soooo schlimm ist, und dieser Post da wirklich ernst gemeint ist.... Dann würde ich mich mal an seriöse Institutionen wenden, die wirklich therapeutisch oder was weiß ich wie helfen, und nicht in einem WOW-Forum posten. So'n doofer Quatsch.
> 
> ...



JUNGE FUCK U WOW IST SCHEI?E DU BIST SCHEI?E UND DEIN HUND (hahah) UND EMOS UND RUSSEN/POLEN UND NOKIA UND HARDCOREROCK UND DU UND DEIN HAARE SCHEI? LANGHAAR
UDN DIE FUCKING BASTAD GMS VON BLIZZ DIE UNS WOW SPIELERN KEINE HACKS GESTATTEN UND DU BIST AUCH NCOH MAL SCHEI?E "MR.CAPSLOCK" DAS IST NCIHTS NEUES DU WILLST NUR WELCHE DIE AUCH SAGEN JA STIMMT DER KIDDI IST EIN MR.CAPSLOCK... UND DANN HASTE FREUNDE GEFUNDEN PENNER.... NAJA EGAL 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (21. Januar 2008)

Belgor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich will euch mal an dem teilnehmen lassen, was mich in der heutigen Zeit echt nerft. Der Computer und das Internet sind ein Fluch und Segen zugleich. Man kann aus dem Internet viel wissenswertes lernen oder tief herabsinken und garnicht mehr ins Reale Leben finden. Das sehe ich an meinem Leben, das wie ich finde durch den Computer und das Internet zerstört wurde. Es ist wie eine Sucht nach Drogen, die man einfach braucht um sich gut zu fühlen und seine Probleme zu vergessen. Hauptsache man denkt gerade nicht daran um lenkt sich ab. Ich habe bisher mein ganzes Leben vor dem PC gesessen und das passiert ohne das man es merkt. Seit ich 14 Jahre bin habe ich einen PC. Heute bin ich 25 und habe nichts gemacht aus meinem Leben. Das bin ich alles selber schuld werdet Ihr jetzt sagen aber versucht mal einen Drogenabhängigen sowas klarzumachen. Wenn Ihr euch in der selben Situation befindet, werdet Ihr auch nichts merken. Man merkt erst das man süchtig ist, wenn es zu spät ist. Ich habe nur einen Schulabschluss und keine Ausbildung und es ist zum größten Teil der PC und das Internet schuld. Als ich 14 war hatte ich Übergewicht und so habe ich mich sozusagen hinter dem PC versteckt, weil mich dort niemand ausgelacht hat. Auch bei z.B WoW ist es so, das man sofort von der Community aufgenommen wird und dort ist es egal wie man aussieht. Sowas ist ein echtes Problem heute. Ich hab immer alles herausgezögert wie "Ach das kann ich morgen oder nächte Woche usw noch erledigen" und man sitzt bis spät in der Nacht vor dem PC und vergisst seine Sorgen. Bei mir ist es schon fast zu spät oder schon zu spät, aber wenn ich nochmal von vorne Anfangen würde, dann würde bei mir kein PC mehr ins Haus kommen. Ich habe meine besten Jahre zuhause verbracht, wo ich normalerweise raus gehen sollte mit Freunden. Man bewegt sich heute ja auch kaum noch. Man trifft keine Leute mehr im realen Leben und man verblödet im Kopf. Man bekommt Angst vor fremden Leuten und sowas sollte nicht sein. Ich habe heute immer noch Übergewicht und gehe nie mal raus in ne Disco oder so, weil ich Angst vor den Menschen habe, alleine die Blicke auf mir, da bekomme ich Angst und Schweissausbrüche. Warum weiss ich nicht. Mein Computer steht mit mir morgens auf und geht Nachts erst aus wenn ich ins Bett gehe. Mansche verstehen das nicht und werden es auch nicht verstehen, wenn sie es nicht selber erlebt haben. Und ja Internet macht süchtig und ist demnach noch billig. Klar warum sollte ich ins Kino gehen, wenn man sich Filme aus dem Netz laden kann (OK iss illegal aber das stört viele nicht) Ich zahl z.B für WoW 13€ im Monat .. was billigeres gibt es doch garnicht. Wenn man jedes Wochenende in die Disco geht kostet es das 3 oder 4 fache. Zuhause ist es gemütlich und da fühlt man sich wohl, warum sollte ich raus gehen. Ich habe meine Freunde online und kann immer mit denen Chatten .. warum sollte ich raus gehen um Leute kennen zu lernen? Der Mensch ist in den letzten 10 Jahren gemütlich geworden und einsam. Besonders wenn man weiss das man anders ist (Übergewicht, Brillenträgerusw) fühlt man sich online viel wohler. Da geht jeder direkt auf den anderen zu. Man fühlt sich akzeptiert und auch glücklicher. Dabei vereinsamt man vielmehr. Ich bin immer noch süchtig und schreibe das hier nun, weil ich lieber was aus meinem Leben machen würde. Ich hab mir mein Leben versaut. Hab die Schule abgebrochen um naja meinem Hobby nachzugehen. Ok habe meinen Abschluss nachgemacht aber da war es schon zu spät.
> Belgor




Tut mir leid, für dich, aber ich glaube nicht, dass dein Post hier etwas bringt. 
Ich sage es einfach, klar und auf ganz normalen Deutsch: Beweg deinen Arsch und streng dich an, damit du wieder ein RL hast. Anders geht es nicht. Du allein bist für dich verantwortlich und mit ein wenig Hilfe kannst du das schaffen. Du musst deinen Arsch eben nur hochkriegen und dich bemühen. 

Ja, natürlich ist das nicht leicht, aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (21. Januar 2008)

mhhm naja sucht=pc /not


----------



## Lewa (21. Januar 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Dem muss ich auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch zustimmen!


Ich auch! TML! Außerdem ist es ja so, dass du höchstwahrscheinlich ingame was erreicht hast, was dir auch spaß gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarsul (21. Januar 2008)

Bloodprinz schrieb:


> JUNGE FUCK U WOW IST SCHEI?E DU BIST SCHEI?E UND DEIN HUND (hahah) UND EMOS UND RUSSEN/POLEN UND NOKIA UND HARDCOREROCK UND DU UND DEIN HAARE SCHEI? LANGHAAR
> UDN DIE FUCKING BASTAD GMS VON BLIZZ DIE UNS WOW SPIELERN KEINE HACKS GESTATTEN UND DU BIST AUCH NCOH MAL SCHEI?E "MR.CAPSLOCK" DAS IST NCIHTS NEUES DU WILLST NUR WELCHE DIE AUCH SAGEN JA STIMMT DER KIDDI IST EIN MR.CAPSLOCK... UND DANN HASTE FREUNDE GEFUNDEN PENNER.... NAJA EGAL
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist dein Niveau. Du bist Deutschland.


----------



## Shaman rulez (21. Januar 2008)

ich hab das gefühl hier melden sich immer wieder mal ein paar leute an, nur um zu posten wie gefährlich es ist einen pc zu haben. irgend jmd vpm sozialministerium oder so evtl.


----------



## prontopronto (21. Januar 2008)

TE :

ich geb dir 7/10 Punkte, immerhin hast du es geschafft, fast alle Klischees in deinen absichtlich sehr unleserlich gestalteten Beitrag zu packen. 
Keine Spitzenwertung, da es andere Trolls schon raffinierter zum Besten gegeben haben.


----------



## Crash_hunter (21. Januar 2008)

Soo. Erst ma an die vorposter: öhm einigen möchte ich zustimmen und andern na ja siehe unten


BACK TO TOPIC:

Wenn du wirklich davor stehst und sagst hey was sollst is mir egal wie, aber ich will davon weg mein Leben ändern bin für alles offen, dann hab ich eine Lösung für dich! JESUS!
Ohne scheiß....Kleine Stoy von mir(is nix besonders schlimmes aber eben wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

Ich etwas rundlich, nicht der beliebteste, Mensch ohne Freunde bis vor 3,5 jahren passte das... Ich hab viel gezogt am Pc. Schule naja durchschlingern. Freunde? Richtige Freunde? Kenn ich net! Einzilkind bin ich und hab alleinerziehende mutter. In der scule wurd ich nur gemobt. dann bin ich auf eine christkiche Freizeit mit gefahren. ES WA KRASS! Die Leute haben mich so genommen wie ich war. Dann haben sie noch von einem Gott erzählt der seinen Sohn auf die Erde geschikt hat um für meine Sünden grade zu stehn nur damit ich gemeinschaft mit Gott haben und das ewige Leben bekommen kann. Ich habe mich dort bekehrt und seid dem lebe ich mit jesus.  Er ist der beste Freund den es gibt. JA man kann mit Jesus leben er LEBT. Gott ist ein lebendiger gott und nicht vor 2000Jahren verstorben!!!! Ich kann immer zu ihm kommen und ihm alles hinlegen. Er hat tiefe Wunden bei mir geheilt und mich schon extrem verändert. Ich weiß was ich will und was ich nicht will. Klar zogge gern wow und auch viel aber ich kann sofort nein sagen... 
Außerdem hab ich durch die Gemeinde fette freundschaften geschlossen. Ich gehe jeden freitag in die Jugend wo wa alle zusammen abhängen zu Gott kommen und meistens machen wa danach noch irgendwas (döner futtern, Pockern (nicht um geld)). dann geh ich noch in einen Hauskreis in dem wir eine kleinere gemeinschaft sind, diese Zeit ist meist noch intensiver als einfach so treffen...

kleines Fazit: Ohne Gott hat ich 0 Freunde wa abhänig und allein!!! mit Gott bin ich FREI und habe wahre Freunde. Mein Leben ist durch Jesus total gepimt!!

Es ist ein versuch wert, glaub mir!!!!! Man kann es einfach mal ausprobieren und wenns doch nix ist naja was solls kostet nix...

Ich hoffe du liest dir den Post durch. Wenn du fragen hast schicl mir ne PM oder schreib mir ins GB 


MFG Crash_Hunter be blessed!


----------



## CroWeD (21. Januar 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt8Q7Fsa_Vs&...feature=related



Keine Ahnung aber für dein Post könnt ich dir schon wieder auf die Fresse haun..BÄM!( Sry für den ausdruck )!

BTT:

Naja wie gesagt Pc, Inet und WoW machen süchtig, das weis aber jeder mit ein Gesunden menschen verstand =)
Aus einen leben kann man nicht viel machen, sogut wie nichts hatt ein Sinn, WoW nicht, inet nicht und Arbeiten auch nicht.
Hier mal ein Durchschnittlicher Lebenslauf:
-Geburt
-Geht bis zum 6. Lebensjahr in Kindergarten, hatt nix zu Melden und Checkt sowieso nichts
-6. - 10. LJ Geht zur Grundschule PAUEKN PAUEKN und PAUKEN
-10. - 16. LJ Geht zur Hauptschule, Gymi oder Real...PAUKEN PAUKEN und nochma PAUKEN
-Je nachdem ob man noch weitere 2 Jahre Paukt macht man eine Ausbildung also PAUKEn xD
- Nach der Ausbildung .....ja ne Arbeiten bis man Alt und Grau ist also bis ca. 60

Und Wofür ? Ja genau um nach der Arbeit 5 - 10 Jahre mitn Krückstock rumzugameln und sowieso nichts machen kann : /
Sehr Motivierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## luXz (21. Januar 2008)

also du meinst das könnte ein fake sein? hmm naja glaubst du damit würde man etwas erreichen?^^ 
denkstu ich lies mir das durch und lösch mein acc?^^ Nope ich mach es net;P


----------



## Grießknödel (21. Januar 2008)

*Hi Belgor!*

Ich kenne solche Situationen und kann sehr gut verstehen, wie du dich gerade fühlst. Ich hatte in meinem Leben auch schin sehr viele Situationen, mit denen ich nicht klar gekommen bin und das Leben mich einfach nur noch fertig machte. Im Grunde hab ich mich selber fertig gemacht auch nur wegen dem scheiss Internet und vor allem: WoW! Ih hätte dadurch fast meine Arbeit verloren.

Alter Schwede, das Eine kann ich dir sagen: Kack aud WoW und den anderen Onlinespiele!!! Ist jetzt brutal ausgedrückt, aber es ist wirklich so. Seit ich damit aufgehört habe, ist Schluss mit allen meinen vorherigen Problemen.

Hier noch ein paar hilfreiche Tipps:

1.)Schalt den Computer einfach mal aus und lenk dich mit nem Hobby ab. (Sport, Freunde treffen, fort gehen, andere PC Spiele aber keine  Onlinespiele  z.B  "Roller Coaster Tycoon 2" hat bei mir geholfen ^^)

2.)Mache dir einen Termin bei einem Psychologen aus. (so einer kann einem immer weiterhelfen!)

3.)Denk dran: *Heute ist der erste Tag vom Rest deines Lebens!*  Mach das Beste draus.

4.)Denk positiv und vergiss für einen Moment mal alle Sorgen.




Ich hoffe, das hat dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Belgor (21. Januar 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> mimimimi ich bin so einsam mimimi ich hab keine freunde und kein geld und keinen job mimimi
> 
> wer arbeiten will kriegt auch nen job, und seis halt als kloputzer oder prostituierter...oder zuhälter, meine güte... lern erstma nen anständigen text zu schreiben und dann kriegste bestimmt nen job oder sowas ähnliches
> 
> ...



Auf solche Antworten wie deiner habe ich schon gewartet. 0Hirn = dümste Antwort die ich bisher gelesen habe !! Sowas wie du, ist der Grund warum mansche Menschen sich in die Einsamkeit zurückziehen. 



Belgor


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (21. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie bereits oben erwähnt ist es auch nicht schlimmer, als den Abend im Feinripp auf der Couch vor der Glotze zu verbringen.



... ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle gegen ne flasche bier im feinripp habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja egal, zum thema...  muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass auch ich finde, dass sich hier jmd leider in seinem selbstmitleid badet (klingt hart, aber ich will hier halt nichts beschönigen). 

klar, du bist da mit 14 auf ne schiene geraten die man in dem alter wohl kaum richtig einzuschätzen vermag. nichtsdestotrotz kann ich in deinem text keinerlei willen erkennen dich gegen deine situation aufzubäumen und was daran zu ändern. 

ganz nebenbei unterschätzen meiner meinung nach viele wie weit sie bereits in dem prozess des realitätsverlusts und der suchtentwicklung (jaja, bei dem wort schreien wieder alle auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) fortgeschritten sind. aber sprecht mal raver oder kiffer auf ihre drogensucht an, gefühlte 98,67% der leute werden euch kommentare entgegnen, die vielen flames hier lustigerweise sehr ähneln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bevor ich jetzt gevierteilt werde --> ja, ich habe bereits mit suchtpatienten in psychiatrischen kliniken gearbeitet)

...und um wieder die kurve zum anfang zu kriegen: alkohol ist keinen deut besser als computerspiele o.ä. , aber 1-2 flaschen bier is auch nicht mit 10+ stunden im internet zu vergleichen. 

"Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen, sogar World of Warcraft."


----------



## Galadith (21. Januar 2008)

respekt! das hier zu posten und vorallem mit soviel gefühlen zu verbinden die ich nur zu gut kenne. ich habe für ca. 6 monate kein wow mehr gespielt, bzw. den pc gar nicht angeschaltet... aber es fehlte einfach was. du tust mir leid, ich tue mir leid und alle die genauso fühlen tuen mir auch leid..... kopf hoch! du schaffst das!


----------



## Tahult (21. Januar 2008)

Bloodprinz schrieb:


> JUNGE FUCK U WOW IST SCHEI?E DU BIST SCHEI?E UND DEIN HUND (hahah) UND EMOS UND RUSSEN/POLEN UND NOKIA UND HARDCOREROCK UND DU UND DEIN HAARE SCHEI? LANGHAAR
> UDN DIE FUCKING BASTAD GMS VON BLIZZ DIE UNS WOW SPIELERN KEINE HACKS GESTATTEN UND DU BIST AUCH NCOH MAL SCHEI?E "MR.CAPSLOCK" DAS IST NCIHTS NEUES DU WILLST NUR WELCHE DIE AUCH SAGEN JA STIMMT DER KIDDI IST EIN MR.CAPSLOCK... UND DANN HASTE FREUNDE GEFUNDEN PENNER.... NAJA EGAL
> 
> 
> ...



wtf? macke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachariaz (21. Januar 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> mimimimi ich bin so einsam mimimi ich hab keine freunde und kein geld und keinen job mimimi



Kannst du bitte dein "mimimi" unterlassen? Das ist ja grauenvoll...



Mardoo schrieb:


> wer arbeiten will kriegt auch nen job, und seis halt als kloputzer oder prostituierter...oder zuhälter, meine güte...



Mardoo hat mich tatsächlich dazu bewegt, etwas zu schreiben:

Wer arbeiten will, der kriegt auch einen Job. Richtig! Nur, wenn der TE sich schon als Süchtling bezeichnet, dann wird es auch schwer sein, ihn auf diese Strecke zu bringen. Aber da scheinst du dir ja nicht viele Gedanken gemacht zu haben.



Mardoo schrieb:


> lern erstma nen anständigen text zu schreiben und dann kriegste bestimmt nen job oder sowas ähnliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, wenn du deinen Text als "anständig" bezeichnen kannst, dann weiss ich schonmal welchen Job du hast! ;-)

Ich wünsch dir was, Mardoo!

@TE

Einer der Vorredner hat es klug beschrieben:
Einfach bei "Skylla" nachlesen!!! 

Gruss Zachariaz


----------



## fdauer (21. Januar 2008)

Also ne ne,

was sagt uns dieser Beitrag?

Ich sitze auch seit dem 6 Lebensjahr vorm PC, jaa und ?

Hab eigene Wohnung, die Freundin grad rausgekickt (*g* ein grund war WoW, aber eher weil sie das gespielt hatte), hab nen guten Job in leitender Stellung, schickes auto etc. Jaaaaa und ? Junge geh raus aus der Wohnung, mach mitm PC Geld, lern Leute in echt kennen. Nutz den PC nicht als DAS Kommunikationsmittel, nutz es eher zum Aufbau der Kommunikation und dann lern die Leute persönlich kennen.

Und so wie sich das anhört bist du introvertiert.. Mach das gegenteil geh aus dich raus, auch wenn man dich auslacht, halt das durch, dann wird das was, sonst haste echt das Leben verpasst..

BTW. Bin auch 25, und das obere stimmt alles.

Computer machen einen nicht kaput, es ist die Art wie man sie nutzt. Genauso mit Autos/Fernsehen/etc. also nicht hier rum mimimimi sondern geh raus und spiel auch mal dort und nimm nicht die Sucht als Ausrede, das ist sie nämlich nicht. (DEFINITIV, egal wie drogensüchtig man war)


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (21. Januar 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Durchschnittlicher Lebenslauf:



.. und jeder hat es selbst in der hand dafür zu sorgen, dass sein Lebenslauf nicht einfach nur durchschnitt ist.

btw scheint mir dein leben recht PAUKEN-fixiert zu sein. ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber aber meine schulzeit, vor allem die grundschulzeit, hat nicht unbedingt nur aus lernen bestanden.. um genau zu sein sogar recht wenig. man muss auch leben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (21. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich viele Antworten hier gelesen habe, bin ich einerseits erstaunt und erschrocken. Klar habe ich mit 14 Jahren voll den Durchblick und weiss das der PC süchtig macht usw ... woher soll man das mit 14,15,16 wissen, wenn man nichts anderes kennt. Ich hab schonmal fast nen Jahr nichts gemacht mit PC und CO und hab die meiste Zeit vorm TV gehangen. Ist nicht so das ich mir keine Gedanken mache über die Situation. Aber sag mir mal Alternativen ? Viele gibt es heute nicht. Wenn man keine Freunde und keine Kohle hat, wie soll man dann was ändern ? Mansche von euch kotzen mich mehr an als ich mich selber. Schreiben was von "Wer Arbeit will der findet auch welche" dem könnte ich direkt eine reindonnern. Klar bin ich es selber Schuld und ich bin ja sooo süchtig. MIMIMIMIMI ist das für euch wenn Ihr das lest aber für mich ist es Realität. Ich habe ja geschrieben das die Leute es nicht beurteilen können, wenn sie nicht mal in derselben Situation waren. Ich kann mir auch net vorstellen wie es für nen Heroinabhängigen ist wenn er sein Zeug nicht bekommt. Und wenn man das nicht weiss dann klugscheisse ich nicht rum.


Belgor


----------



## krutoi (21. Januar 2008)

möchte auch mal meinen senf dazu geben auch wenn ich nicht alle kommentare gelesen hab.

es tut mir wirklich leid für dich aber ich finde da bist du auch selber dran schuld. ich zB zocke auch gern allerdings ziehe ich mich nicht total zurück ich gehe auch mal gern mit freunden einen trinken oder schaue einfach mal einen film mit ihnen, ich habe auch übergewicht und wurde besonders früher als ich ncoh jünger war deshalb ausgelacht, allerdings stehe ich da drüber. ich kann auch über mich selbst lachen, ich finde das muss man können.
wenn du wirklich süchtig bist nach irgendwelchen spielen oder dem internet  ist mein rat als laie an dich:
-suche am besten hilfe von leuten die speziel auf so etwas ausgebildet wurden
-außerdem solltest du dann vll erstmal den pc abschaffen, denn trockene alkoholiker werden auch rückfällig wenn sie auch nur einen schluck alkohol trinken.
-und vor allen dingen such dir einpaar gute freunde. ich selbst hab die besten mit denen hab ich schon so viel scheiße erlebt und auch gute sachen ich kenne einige von ihnen seit der grundschule. manchmal hat man einfach so phasen wo man denkt es geht nciht weiter dann hilft es mit  freunden zu quatschen. der mensch braucht ein soziales umfeld ansonsten ist er nicht lebensfähig.


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Bloodprinz schrieb:


> JUNGE FUCK U WOW IST SCHEI?E DU BIST SCHEI?E UND DEIN HUND (hahah) UND EMOS UND RUSSEN/POLEN UND NOKIA UND HARDCOREROCK UND DU UND DEIN HAARE SCHEI? LANGHAAR
> UDN DIE FUCKING BASTAD GMS VON BLIZZ DIE UNS WOW SPIELERN KEINE HACKS GESTATTEN UND DU BIST AUCH NCOH MAL SCHEI?E "MR.CAPSLOCK" DAS IST NCIHTS NEUES DU WILLST NUR WELCHE DIE AUCH SAGEN JA STIMMT DER KIDDI IST EIN MR.CAPSLOCK... UND DANN HASTE FREUNDE GEFUNDEN PENNER.... NAJA EGAL
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aaahh, Junge, wie geil ist das denn?
Der Tag ist gerettet dank dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt:
Mmmh, ich war noch nie in der Situation, von daher kann ich auch keine
richtigen Ratschläge geben. Aber ich denke mal, dass man, wenn man
sich zurammenreißt, die Zeit die man am PC verbringt kontrollieren kann,
und dann musst du das nur noch einhalten... schwer wirds so oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reylyon (21. Januar 2008)

hier mal ein paar adressen wdie vielleicht für dich interessant sein könnten, falls du etwas dagegen unternehmen willst:
http://www.christoph-dornier-klinik.de/psy...CFQVWZwodMEi-jQ

http://www.jugend-hilft-jugend.de/de/berat.../internetsucht/

http://www.advent-verlag.de/adventecho/neu...nhauer-Herr.pdf

kopf hoch, 
LG


----------



## NarYethz (21. Januar 2008)

Tut mir leid, falls ich es wiederhole, habe nicht alle posts gelesen, hab grad nich die zeit, sorry.
Ich finde dich etwas rätselhaft, denn du bist erst 25. du tust so als ob du in 1jahr am abkratzen wärst und dich fragst, was du an deinem leben falsch gemacht hast. es ist schön, dass du es erkannt hast, welches problem du hast, also steh auf und mach dich ans werk, auf das es anders ist.
Ich kenne genügend leute die 25 sind, sich nicht beschweren und denen solch ein leben gefällt. Ich sage immer jedem das seine solang er nich seine umwelt zerstört und damit ist nicht der Co² ausstoß gemeint.
Wenn dir dein bisheriges leben nicht gefallen hat mit PC und allem drum und dran, dann änder doch was dran, anstatt hier im forum zu flamen. klingt böse is es auch, aber so muss es wohl sein. Setz dir selber ne grenze, wenn du es ruckartig nich schaffst, verringer deine zeit die du am pc sitzt, bis du mit der zeit die du am tag/woche dran sitzt gefällt. denn wer beschwert sich schon, wenn man ne stunde am tag am pc sitzt oder wie viele es machen nach der arbeit eben, denn wenn du mich fragst macht es keinen unterschied ob du vor deinem fernseher oder vor deinem pc sitzt im feierabend bis du müde wirst..
MfG Naryethz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi_an (21. Januar 2008)

RL > WoW (Internet, chatten....)


----------



## Tarsul (21. Januar 2008)

Belgor schrieb:


> Schreiben was von "Wer Arbeit will der findet auch welche" dem könnte ich direkt eine reindonnern. Klar bin ich es selber Schuld und ich bin ja sooo süchtig. MIMIMIMIMI ist das für euch wenn Ihr das lest aber für mich ist es Realität. Ich habe ja geschrieben das die Leute es nicht beurteilen können, wenn sie nicht mal in derselben Situation waren. Ich kann mir auch net vorstellen wie es für nen Heroinabhängigen ist wenn er sein Zeug nicht bekommt. Und wenn man das nicht weiss dann klugscheisse ich nicht rum.
> Belgor



Junge junge... Du bist hier einem WoW-Forum, falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast. Was erwartest du denn, wenn du deine Probleme gerade hier offenbarst? Wohl doch nicht ernsthafte, psychologische und therapeutische Hilfe für deine evtl. vorhandene Sucht, oder? 

Man sollte meinen, dass du mit deinen 25 Lenzen intelligent genug bist, um zu wissen, an welche Stellen du dich tatsächlich wenden solltest. Aber nein, schreibst alles hier rein, und wunderst bzw. beschwerst dich noch, wenn jeder Vollhonk unqualifizierte Statements vor deinen Bug knallt.


----------



## The Reptil (21. Januar 2008)

Hallöchen werd auch mal meinen unwichtigen Senf dazu geben

Ich spiel jetzt schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren Video und PC Games und sie sind mein liebstes Hobby.
Genau das ist nämlich der Knackpunkt bei der ganzen Suchtdiskussion sobald etwas mehr wirt als es ist hat man ein Problem ganz egal was es ist.
wow ist ein Computerspiel wie Tetris. Moorhuhn etc.
Mach es in deinem leben nicht größer als es sein soll und du hast schon mal eines deiner vielen Probleme gelöst.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Januar 2008)

1. Es ist noch nicht zu spät... es gibt genug selbsthilfe gruppen und hab keine angst sollen die leute denken was sie wollen geh einfach in die welt hinaus und lerne leute kennen den es gibt SEHR viele leute dich dich so akzeptieren werden... vll auch umziehen um somit in eine neue gegend zu kommen und nicht als Süchtler gilt.

2. Probier nicht mehr soo viel zu spielen mach es so jede woche bzw. jede2 wochen 1 stunde weniger am tag spielen( muss nicht so sein aber immer ein bissi weniger)= das ist einer der besten wege er dauert zwar lang aber irgendwann spielst du dann nur noch eine stunde am tag und KANNST stolz auf dich sein.


----------



## Uthser (21. Januar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Diese WeightWatchers und Kalorienzähler sind die reinste
> Farce das kann ich euch sagen das ist nur zum Geld machen gut.


Bullshit, meine Freundin hat 20 kg in nem Jahr abgenommen ohne zu Hungern.
Ohne Kaloriendefizit nimmst auch nix ab. Ist einfach so.


@TE

Dein Leben dreht sich nur im Kreis,
So voll von weggeworfener Zeit,
und Deine Träume schiebst Du endlos vor Dir her.
Du willst noch leben irgendwann,
Doch wenn nicht heute, wann denn dann...?
Denn irgendwann ist auch ein Traum zu lange her.

Wolfsheim- Kein zurück

In Deinem Fall würde ich prof. Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.
Du musst erstmal von Deiner Sucht weg.
Dann würde ich Dir nen SPortverein empfehlen. Du triffst Leute und hast Bewegung.
Auch dicke Brillenträger können Spass inner Disse haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn irgendwas is PN.


----------



## Lanatir (21. Januar 2008)

Respekt an den TE und seinen seelischen Striptease.

Ich kann dir den Rat geben das Therapie durchaus helfen kann.

Das du HIER nicht allzuviele produktive Antworten findest liegt daran das die meisten hier dein Problem teilen....mit dem Unterschied das sie das nicht wissen.

Es gibt viele Anlaufstellen die dir helfen können. Suchtberatung und betreuung gibts auch für PC-Spielsüchtige.


Alles gute noch, und viel Glück im Leben. Lass dir die Kommentare der Vollpfosten und Gehirnamputierten Deppen hier nicht so zu Herzen gehen.


----------



## hameron (21. Januar 2008)

ich kann mich ihm nich anschließen....... ich zocke das game seit einem jahr und alle fragen mich: junge warum gibst du so viel geld dafür aus??? und ich kann immer nur antworten: keine ahnung macht halt spass! 

doch für mich is das spiel nich nur spass ; ja klar man kann nette leute kennenlerne is mir vorn paar tagen passiert aber für mich is WoW auch eine flucht aus der menschlichen gesellschaft, die nach perfektion strebt, die benachteiligt die dieser perfektion nicht gerecht werden können. ja ich bin süchtig nach dem game weil es mich aus der schmutzigen welt in eine schönene bringt. habe trotzdem auch nen ordentliches rl habe "richtige" freunde, schulfreunde mit denen ich auch oft weggehe aber wenn es nach mir ginge und zum glück geht es das nich würd ich von der schule gehen mit meinem 10.klasse abschluss mir ne wohnung suchen und von harz 4 und wow leben. zm glück is dem nich  so denn ich hab eltern die irrtümlich an mich glauben. ich bab den glauben an die menschheit verloren.

bin mal gespannt auf eure meinungen dazu...


----------



## Surani (21. Januar 2008)

wayne  @ TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier kann dir keiner helfen und denke auch mal es will keiner(mich eingeschlossen)
Was soll nur noch aus dieser Welt werden,nur noch Abhängige und Leute ohne Realität.
Ich könnt kotzen.
Erheb deinen Arsch,bewege dich usw.
Gib keinen anderen die Schuld,vorallem nicht WoW oder Blizz!!!!!!!
Als du 14 warst hatten deine Eltern die Verantwortung(meiner Meinung nach haben sie versagt),
und später du!!!
Auch dein Übergewicht oder deine Brille (ist sogar manchmal sehr sexy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )sind nicht schuld dran.
Dein Leben ist noch nicht vorbei,also mach noch was draus!

Es ist interessant wie das Thema immer mehr zu "WoW ist Schuld!!" verkommt.
Der TE hat seit über 10 Jahren ein PC Problem und WoW ist grade mal 3 jahre alt.
Hört auf das Game dafür verantwortlich zu machen.
Ich kann schon wieder die whine Treads lesen,wenn ein neues Spiel (WAR oder AOC) auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

reguliere den konsum. suche jemand der dir sagt wie. HALTE dich an das was er sagt. aber nicht vergessen: im endeffekt kannst nur du es ändern.

finde es immer krass wenn leutz erzählen das sie so abhängig von diesem medium sind. kann mir nicht passieren, ich bin ausserordentlich beliebt, gut aussehend und talentiert.


----------



## ReitlanA (21. Januar 2008)

Also, wenn du mit 14 angefangen hast, PC zu spielen und es danach mit der Schule nich mehr so toll lief (hast ja gesagt, das du Schule erstmal abgerochen hast), haben deine Eltern nichtmal gesagt, das du mehr lernen solltest anstatt PC zu spielen? -wenn nein, haben die auch zu deiner jetzigen Situation beigetragen!!!

Und schick einfach mal Bbewerbungen raus, egal an welche Arbeitsstelle, vielleicht is sogar was dabei , was du gut kannst (vielleicht findest du sogar was, mit PC (wenn nichts so tolles dabei is, egal, machs einfach, besser als nichts zu tun)). Mehr als NEIN können die auch nicht sagen! Und geh mal unter andere Leute und ignorier einfach die Typen, die sich so cool vorkommen und meinen sie wären die besten. Geh einfach mal auf Leute zu, die nich die besten sind und so wie du die "looser" (ich sag das einfach mal so, sry^^) sind. Dadraus kann sich bestimmt ne tolle Freundschaft ergeben! Und natürlich erstmal das mit der Sucht einstellen, sprich: WoW deinstallieren, und wenns nich besser geht, ein Offline-Game installieren, was nicht so fesselt, wie WoW (oder direkt Internet-stecker ziehn, oder PC direkt einfach auslassen!!(wenns hilft, sieh es als Herausforderung den PC eine Woche auszulassen, oder WoW eine Woche lang nicht zu spielen).

Und denk mal nach, willste dein ganzes Leben damit verbringen, Spielfiguren hochzuleveln? Ich hoffe doch mal nicht. Es gibt mehr im Leben, als der Beste auf dem Realm zu sein, oder bester ??? der Gilde zu sein. Und was bringen dir ingame Freunde eigentlich? Es is zwar schon gut 1,2 zu haben, mit denen man über alles reden kann und so, aber mit echte Freunden kannste auf Parys gehn, in Urlaub fahren und alles, was du mit den ingame Freunden nich kannst (wobei du die nichtmal persönlich kennst, könnte ja sonst wer sein, mit dem du chattest!)


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Surani schrieb:


> wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh man, 1 Meinung, 3 total verschiedene Aussagen, 0 Sinn.

Tut mir Leid, wenn es für dich schwer zu verstehen ist, aber "erheb deinen Arsch" ist net...
Da du anscheinend noch net in der Situation warst, weißt du nicht das nicht von jetzt auf
gleich Schluss ist. Ob mit dem Rauchen, mit Drogen, oder WoW (PC im Allgemeinen)...
Dein Post hat ihm nichts gebracht, höchstens Motivation, dem leben noch mehr den Rücken zu zudrehen.


----------



## hameron (21. Januar 2008)

schön dass du von dir selber hier so sagst dass du ganz toll bist aber das hilft ihn auch nich weiter

kannst ja nen "thront-fanthread" aufmachen hf dabei


----------



## Valinar (21. Januar 2008)

Such dir einen Psychologen der sich mit diesen thema beschäftig(brauchst dich nicht schämen viele Millionen leute gehen zum Psychologen)
Aber wichtig ist das du nicht in selbstmitleid versinkst.
Such dir eine andere beschäftigung das ist wichtig am besten etwas mit Sport wo du unter leuten bist.
Du hast noch keine ausbildung? Dann wirds höchste zeit such dir eine Lehre weil bald ist der zug abgefahren dann nimmt dich keiner mehr und dann ist dein leben wirklich scheiße.

Lass dir von anderen leuten nichts sagen du bist nicht selber schuld wenn du in deiner vergangenheit wegen deines übergewichtes geärgert wurdest musst du das auch verarbeiten.
Dafür solltest du dir auch einen Psychologen suchen weil mit deiner vergangenheit solltest du abschließen und nur in dem du das verarbeitest kannst wieder richtig ins leben finden.

Es gibt immer einen grund warum man einer sucht verfällt und bei dir ist es das mobbing gewessen.

Eins kann ich dir sagen einige die hier posten das du selber schuld bist haben meist selbst schon den bezug zur realität verloren oder sind kiddies die keine ahnung vom leben haben.

Allerdings musst du jetzt etwas machen und nicht später.
Viel Glück


----------



## Cheaters (21. Januar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Als ich sagte lösch WoW dann meine ich das so. Zock etwas anderes
> bei dem es keine "Suchtgefahr" gibt. Tetris 3D gehört da noch dazu...



Ähm, jedes Spielt macht süchtig solange es dir gefällt früher waren es solche Spiele wie Bubble Bobble und heute sind es solche Sachen wie CS:S uvm. 

zu dem Thema selber: Jetz tu net so als ob du mit 25 verloren wärst da bringste doch locker noch eine ''stabile'' Ausbildung zusammen;

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (21. Januar 2008)

Wers nicht schafft sein Leben in den Griff zu kriegen ist selber Schuld...wurdest bestimmt nicht gezwungen zu zocken.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wers nicht schafft sein Leben in den Griff zu kriegen ist selber Schuld...wurdest bestimmt nicht gezwungen zu zocken.



Auch wenn es hart klingt, muss ich dir zustimmen. Man muss bei allem immer die negativen Sachen sehen können, und die Gefahren einschätzen. Und wer süchtig wird, ist meiner Meinung nach schwach.

@TE: Informiere dich am besten mal über eine Klinik für PC und Internetsüchtige. Und viel Glück auf deinem weiteren Weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

